# Brake and Battery lights on, but not regularly



## omvvln (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi,

Brake lights and Battery lights blow at the same time in my 1999 nissan altima GXE. This doesn't occur regularly. I have checked the brake fluid, it is just less than the Max level.
Vehilce runs smoothly without any issues, even AC, Stereo etc works well. Checked the parking brakes, it is off, but still brake lights and battery lights on sometimes.

Can someone help me in understanding this irregular issue


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

omvvln said:


> Hi,
> 
> Brake lights and Battery lights blow at the same time in my 1999 nissan altima GXE. This doesn't occur regularly. I have checked the brake fluid, it is just less than the Max level.
> Vehilce runs smoothly without any issues, even AC, Stereo etc works well. Checked the parking brakes, it is off, but still brake lights and battery lights on sometimes.
> ...



Have your alternator and battery tested. Once of them is about to go


----------

